

Why taking a shower every day is good for your start-up - pennyfiller

Are you one of those entrepreneurs who wakes each morning worrying about if your project will succeed?
Best way to shake off negative thoughts - take a shower.  It's fast, takes 5-10 minutes and really clears up your head.  Who's with me?
======
sushi
_Who's with me?_

I hope you don't mean with you in shower o_O

------
Detrus
Also your startup won't have to smell you. Full breakfasts and exercise help
too. Also living in a sane country where you can go outside to buy some food,
look at people who are genuinely satisfied with life could help, although
those countries don't have startup cultures.

------
pclark
Also prevents you from smelling.

------
michael_dorfman
I do some of my best thinking in the shower.

Also, taking walks. A 20 minute walk can really bring clarity.

------
stravid
Anyone has a underwater writing board in his shower for quick notes?

~~~
pennyfiller
that's a great idea!

------
mhd
Not taking showers isn't even an option. And I'm European…

